# for all the eggheads



## redbellybite (Jul 4, 2008)

why is it that everytime someone starts a thread on here you get the eggheads that are not really into what you are saying but rather comment on how you have either spelt the words or used grammer.who gives a ......i am not posting a thread for a egghead to spell check 99%of people that do a post on a thread are commenting on how they view it not how its written for all you 1% get a life either comment about the post or if you want to do spell and grammer check GO BACK AND PLAY SCHOOLS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lewy (Jul 4, 2008)

I would have to agree i can't spell for **** (that's what spell check is for) i put a post on here from a wile back and the first few replies are about how things where spelt [deleted] that pissed me off any who that's all i got to say 

And now to run spell check LOL


----------



## redbellybite (Jul 4, 2008)

thats it Lewy, I cant understand why people feel its their duty to inform you or make light of it , unless you asked "HOW TO SPELL" they should shut it.....


----------



## colt08 (Jul 4, 2008)

i cant spell for [deleted] eather and hate it when start thread and hey winge about spelling


----------



## Noongato (Jul 4, 2008)

I can spell most of the time, depends how late it is, but i dont whinge about everyone elses spelling. Its still understandable so who cares. I get the message, im sure they do too.....Perhaps they dont know what else to write, or no point to add to the discussion?


----------



## Glider (Jul 4, 2008)

I never say anything about it in peoples threads, but it really irritates me to read through posts written with terrible spelling and grammar. And people that use txt language make me wish I'd never opened the thread at all. It's just painful.


----------



## redbellybite (Jul 4, 2008)

well glider you have a point , but if you can see that overall they are trying to get a thread out who cares how they have spelt it or the grammer used


----------



## Glider (Jul 4, 2008)

Sometimes I look at a thread that someone has started which is riddled with spelling shortcuts and is obvious the person didnt even read through what they've written before they pressed 'Post', I think to myself 'Well if you're going to put in 0% effort to ask a question or make a comment, I'm going to make 0% effort to respond to you."

Communication is a two-way street. I believe that if you want people to communicate with you, you should be willing to make your communication clear and easily understood. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm not talking about people who have a couple of letters around the wrong way, forget a full stop or miss-spell a complicated latin name. I'm talking about people who post brain farts.


----------



## denno (Jul 4, 2008)

some of our younger members are not good spellers so does this mean they cant ask questions?


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 4, 2008)

15 GRAMATICAL ERRORS AND COUNTING!! You people!! 8)


----------



## snakecharma (Jul 4, 2008)

ahhhhhh yes i have seen alot of this 

i cant spell well at all does that mean im a substandard human lol i dont think so so yes i agree if your so anal about spelling do you really have to make such a fuss about it and openly put people down??


----------



## Hsut77 (Jul 4, 2008)

Glider said:


> Sometimes I look at a thread that someone has started which is riddled with spelling shortcuts and is obvious the person didnt even read through what they've written before they pressed 'Post', I think to myself 'Well if you're going to put in 0% effort to ask a question or make a comment, I'm going to make 0% effort to respond to you."
> 
> Communication is a two-way street. I believe that if you want people to communicate with you, you should be willing to make your communication clear and easily understood.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not talking about people who have a couple of letters around the wrong way, forget a full stop or miss-spell a complicated latin name. I'm talking about people who post brain farts.



Well said Glider. There is nothing worse than reading a lengthy post and finding out at the end that you have no idea what the person is on about. I do however agree that the spelling Police can be a bit over the top.


----------



## slim6y (Jul 4, 2008)

Personally - i think people should be open to constructive criticism. But on the same, the content is sometimes more important than the readability of the subject.

However, just to contradict a little - the content should be readable to encourage interest of the readers.

It's clear when it's a typo verses blatant bad spelling. But it's never clear if the writer suffers from any reading/writing inflictions.

I - as one member likes to point out - apparently pick on people. They believe it's for attention seeking. Personally, I'm with Glider, it's terrible to see what's happening to out language and our skills. 

Literacy and numeracy are the back bones of our modern day society. And it should start from a very young age. And we should only encourage.

Now moosenoose - pick holes in that one aye 

Another good tool to help you all - download Firefox and install the Australian Dictionary. It can actually spell check while you type. It's very handy and you might notice an improvement in your spelling and maybe even your grammar (though the latter is less likely as it only checks spelling).


----------



## slim6y (Jul 4, 2008)

Just as an example, there's two sentences above my post (above) - not going to mention names. Both sentences are about the same in length. One of those sentences took me almost two times as long to read as the other.

But, on saying that both made clear enough sense in the end. Just ease and readability the main difference.


----------



## ytamarin (Jul 4, 2008)

Slim6y there was a typo there!! 

I agree with Glider. Something that really gets to me is when people post with mostly correct spelling, so they obviously learnt to spell, but with no punctuation. Did they fall asleep during that part of the class? I find sentences without commas etc. really difficult to read, and I'm sure the poster must actually know how to use them (they just don't bother).

Yes, it's about being courteous and using the communication skills you have to best correspond with others.


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 4, 2008)

slim6y said:


> Now moosenoose - pick holes in that one aye





slim6y said:


> However, just to contradict a little - the content should be readable to encourage interest of the readers.



I would have said " legible "   :lol:


----------



## thesilverbeast (Jul 4, 2008)

Im not one of the ones who really care, but i try to spell properly rather than being lazy.

I just thought i would add, firefox has an automatic spell check so if you are having trouble with spelling, try downloading that!


----------



## thals (Jul 4, 2008)

moosenoose said:


> 15 GRAMATICAL ERRORS AND COUNTING!! You people!! 8)



You spelt "grammatical" wrong Moosey :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 4, 2008)

OMG!!! Someone shoot me!!!


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 4, 2008)

hmm some i would say are more ignorant...than critical
i dont mind being critesised if the critesiser...can do the same!


----------



## dodgie (Jul 4, 2008)

Maybe these eggheads are trying to compensate for something.


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 4, 2008)

dodgie said:


> Maybe these eggheads are trying to compensate for something.




Maybe the eggheads are sick of reading illegible dribble that gets posted on here day after day .

or maybe you could be right ....:lol:

either way , the eggheads and the bad spellers are here to stay , not much we can do about either .


----------



## Chimera (Jul 4, 2008)

Simple egghead solution - install Mozilla Firefox, it has an inbuilt spell checker


----------



## Renagade (Jul 4, 2008)

ia a terible spella. cop it


----------



## fraser888 (Jul 4, 2008)

To me, if you can understand the word, than why does it have to be spelt right?


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 4, 2008)

Ah well,if people who care about how they string words together and make a bit of an effort are Eggheads then I guess the ones that don't can be Pinheads !


----------



## Aslan (Jul 4, 2008)

I have commented on spelling and grammar in the past - but only rarely, and only on particularly painful posts...

I do, however, find it quite painful to sift through barely legible posts on a regular basis - and I must admit that it disturbs me just how regular that is becoming...and for the record, I do not respond to 'text' message-esque posts, if you put no effort in, neither will I...

In saying that, I do agree that many of the 'spelling Police' jump up and down far too quickly on obvious typos and the like...

What really irks me about this though is that a even if you are too lazy to proof read your own post - your only one lazy click away from a well spelt post - and yet the 'spell check' is obviously one of the most neglected tools within this forum...

Which leads me to my next point, this is a forum, where text is the only way to get a point/question across - this is far less effective when a post needs to be re-read numerous times to actually decipher the meaning of the post...

Ignorance has been mentioned here in reference to the 'eggheads' - the only ignorance I see is the fact that those using correct grammar and English are the ones being labelled as ignorant...


----------



## daniel1234 (Jul 4, 2008)

Ok Ok I will download the spellchecker, go back to school, go through the kids grammer books, hook myself up to a machine that sends a couple 1000 volts through me if I post a mistake, all for this forum (Stuff work they can put up with my error laiden notes)

Ok I'm back, downloaded ispell or whatever, gone around antivirus, and hey presto no more errors!

Have a nice day
(Although


----------



## daniel1234 (Jul 4, 2008)

Ok Ok I will download the spellchecker, go back to school, go through the kids grammer books, hook myself up to a machine that sends a couple 1000 volts through me if I post a mistake, all for this forum (Stuff work they can put up with my error laiden notes)

Ok I'm back, downloaded ispell or whatever, gone around antivirus, and hey presto no more errors!

Have a nice day
(Although I am with Redbelly on this one).
See I downloaded it and I ended up with a double posting, incomplete, and I still don't know if the spellcheck worked. I didn't even ask it to be posted yet Some times I really hate computers.


----------



## itbites (Jul 4, 2008)

*Personally I see no harm in learning to spell correctly  If you can't/don't want to use spell check, then at least try and think before you type! *
*Some threads I read that are jam packed with errors make my head hurt! >.< Also extreme abbreviations in threads drive me crazy!*


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't really mind if people have trouble spelling, or use poor punctuation and grammar, as long as they're doing their best to deliver their message as clearly as they are capable of. On the other hand, if they are clearly being lazy, I don't see any point in forcing myself to translate their words into English. There is a difference between being unable to spell and not bothering to ensure that words such as 'the' are not spelled as 'teh'. There's a difference between using poor grammar and using abbreviations and acronyms which make the (many) readers have to stop and translate because the (single) writer was too lazy to type the whole thing.

As someone else said, if they put no effort into making their question readable, I see no reason to put effort into answering their question, or even reading it. Communication comes down to courtesy. If you want to be taken seriously, take the time and effort to do your best to be courteous to your audience. You don't need to go overboard or be perfect, but put in an appropriate amount of effort.

Have you noticed that answers tend to be typed more nicely than questions? It's interesting, isn't it? The type of person who is courteous and helpful enough to answer a question is likely to be the type of person who cares about others. If I see that someone has taken the time to make their question as clear and readable as possible, I see that they have respect for others and I feel inclined to help them.

I'd like to think that the use of proper English is usually done out of courtesy and a desire for efficiency. I think that's more often the case than trying to look better than others.

FFS, AYFIWCTPSGAD.


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 4, 2008)

nicely said
whats the last bit Sdaji?


----------



## SarahMarchese (Jul 4, 2008)

I see both sides here but it can be humiliating when somebody picks on you for your grammar, god knows I am hopeless at spelling but lets all try to think how others will feel when you correct them - words can come across cold at times


----------



## junglemad (Jul 4, 2008)

Do you mean grammar? I wasn't sure because i am an egghead and I switch off after one misspelling.


----------



## SarahMarchese (Jul 4, 2008)

haha ill give you that one, you have successfully humiliated me ! 

I hope i made your day


----------



## adazz (Jul 4, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> FFS, AYFIWCTPSGAD.



hahahaha


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 4, 2008)

SarahMarchese said:


> I see both sides here but it can be humiliating when somebody picks on you for your grammar, god knows I am hopeless at spelling but lets all try to think how others will feel when you correct them - words can come across cold at times



It's not nice to pick on others' language skills either. I don't often see people being picked on for it unless they're being nasty, or extremely lazy. Don't get too upset about what anyone says online; these forums shouldn't be taken too seriously 

dragon lady: it was an ironic joke which few people will find amusing  It's an acronym.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 4, 2008)

adazz: you actually found it funny? Wow! :shock: 

:lol:


----------



## SarahMarchese (Jul 4, 2008)

To be honest Sdaji, all I care about is chatting with people about reptiles that’s why I’m a member of this forum


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 4, 2008)

If you have time to sit there and spell check everyone's threads then you have time to go outside and plant a new tree to perhaps attract a wild reptile to your yard.


----------



## rebeccalg (Jul 4, 2008)

Aslan said:


> the only ignorance I see is the fact that those using correct grammar and English are the ones being labelled as ignorant...


 
:lol::lol::lol: So very true! 

I don't think there is anything wrong with a little punctuation either.... It adds expression! 

Der! 

(lol) :lol:


----------



## slacker (Jul 4, 2008)

I have a pretty low tolerance for some of these things. SMS-talk on the internet bugs me, for example.

The thing which bugs me the most, however, is when people make long posts with ZERO punctuation. I can't read it. I used to try, but now I don't even bother. It's far too much effort.

Don't get me wrong, I know my grammar/spelling isn't perfect, but there's a point where posts just become too painful to read.


----------



## slim6y (Jul 4, 2008)

Did that post take you three hours to write Asp? Looks good


----------



## slim6y (Jul 4, 2008)

Can I ask - for correctness sake... What is the past tense of sending a text message?

Is it texted?

Because no spell check ever allows texted....!

So is there a formal past tense for sending a text message?

If I was to use it in a sentence I'd say:

I texted you yesterday, why didn't you reply?

I know correct and grammatically speaking you'd say:

I sent you a text yesterday, why didn't you reply?

But modernisation of our language does need to include things like this...

Do you think?


----------



## Earthling (Jul 4, 2008)

Im in the 'if theyve tried their best to write, I answer' brigade.
But, I cant think of a time when Ive critisized someone for their poo spelling and grammar...after all its their poo. I thought I had reasonable grammar until Uni essays, I always lost 10-20% of my mark for poo grammar.


----------



## tooninoz (Jul 4, 2008)

It's more a matter of context - if you are, say, typing a matter of importance, I'd think that structuring what you have to say is crucial.

If you're intent on bashing people about the eyes with emotive sentences/ill-informed arguments that end up looking like the proverbial train-crash.... you may be a target.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Hickson (Jul 4, 2008)

slim6y said:


> What is the past tense of sending a text message?



Tex't or Text' perhaps?

LOL

I also hate poor spelling and punctuation, more than bad grammar. In the past I'd just ignore badly written posts, but as a Mod I have to read them all. And - as some have already mentioned - some posts can be very painful.

What does really bug me is the fact that people continue to type the 'S' word with symbols and asterisks, and then get upset when I infract them for swearing. Not quite the same as poor spelling, but just something I wanted to get off my chest.



Hix


----------



## Jen (Jul 4, 2008)

Last time i commented on spelling and grammar i was accused of hating a members dyslexic daughter - whom i didn't even know existed (nor had i mentioned dyslexia). So now if a post is really poorly spelt or constructed, i ignore it, and i urge other members to do the same. If the 'pinheads' couldn't be bothered, why should i?
I will admit to spelling and grammar mistakes, but at least i make some sort of an effort


----------



## tooninoz (Jul 4, 2008)

Jen said:


> Last time i commented on spelling and grammar i was accused of hating a members dyslexic daughter - whom i didn't even know existed (nor had i mentioned dyslexia). So now if a post is really poorly spelt or constructed, i ignore it, and i urge other members to do the same. If the 'pinheads' couldn't be bothered, why should i?
> I will admit to spelling and grammar mistakes, but at least i make some sort of an effort



Jen, _please_, its "eggheads", not pinheads.


----------



## Jen (Jul 4, 2008)

um, yeah, thats my point, i was saying if the bad spellers - pinheads - couldn't be bothered, why should I - as a self confessed egghead - be bothered to read crappy posts?


----------



## Fiona74 (Jul 4, 2008)

*I got this email sent to me ages ago...*

*fi yuo cna raed tihs, yuo hvae a sgtrane mnid too.*

*Cna yuo raed tihs? Olny 55% of plepoe can. *

*I cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdanieg. The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mtaetr in waht oerdr the ltteres in a wrod are, the olny iproamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it whotuit a pboerlm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Azanmig huh? yaeh and I awlyas tghuhot slpeling was ipmorantt!*

*I like correct spelling and grammer, but this shows (if you can read it) that it's not the be all and end all of a post!*


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 4, 2008)

dino the horse said:


> *I got this email sent to me ages ago...*
> 
> *fi yuo cna raed tihs, yuo hvae a sgtrane mnid too.*
> 
> ...



I'm sorry but I can't read that crap  (or half the poor English rubbish posted on this site!!) Personally I think APS should hold a spelling -bee to ultimately determine who comes and who goes  .......hehehe

ps: it isnt' the The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, it's just proving how stupid we all are


----------



## Fiona74 (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh, I thought I was quite clever because I could read it......oh well.....:?


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 4, 2008)

dino the horse said:


> Oh, I thought I was quite clever because I could read it......oh well.....:?



It's okay, I could read it too, but then read my last paragraph


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't know why people have to tell people how to spell things. They can spell how they wan't and put comma's where they wan't. It's not like its a crime or anything.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jul 4, 2008)

dino the horse said:


> *I got this email sent to me ages ago...*
> 
> *fi yuo cna raed tihs, yuo hvae a sgtrane mnid too.*
> 
> ...


 
The first to lines I could read, the last few, stuff it.


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 4, 2008)

trouser_snake6 said:


> It's not like its a crime or anything.



That's garbage!! You stay put No.6 Trouser snake...the vocabulary-police are comin'!!!


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jul 4, 2008)

moosenoose said:


> That's garbage!! You stay put No.6 Trouser snake...the vocabulary-police are comin'!!!



Oh snap, CHEESE IT!!!


----------



## jessb (Jul 4, 2008)

Sorry then, I'm an egghead... I really hate poor (i.e. lazy) spelling and grammar (although typos and obvious simple errors are excused on a forum such as this). I also can't stand huge blocks of text that aren't broken up into paragraphs as they are impossible to read.

For all those suggesting that spelling isn't important, I know plenty of employers who simply discard a CV if it is full of spelling mistakes, so it may be more important than you think!


----------



## redbellybite (Jul 5, 2008)

yes yes yes .........now that you all have vented your points of view,some i can see why this matter would affect you if the thread was totally unreadable, and it looked like it had been written by a drunk fair enough, but what happens if it was written by a child or a adult with a disorder that generally needs help couldnt you just squeeze your stress ball and try and answer their questions without having a dig at how they wrote or spelt the thread? thats my point about the thread....thanks to all eggheads and pinheads who bothered to answer we are all dslexic(how ever you spell it) at something thats what makes US all unique.


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 5, 2008)

yes...most would be happy to say there is only one of me

redbellybite.........well thought & said..a little patience goes along way


----------



## JJS. (Jul 5, 2008)

Sometimes people are so hopeless and careless with what they write that it is almost impossible to read, in that case, they should be spelling correctly if they want people to understand what they mean.


----------



## boxhead (Jul 5, 2008)

if people try great . if they don't they don't. I have better things to worry about .


----------



## cam73 (Jul 5, 2008)

moosenoose said:


> 15 GRAMATICAL ERRORS AND COUNTING!! You people!! 8)


 
I think you mean 'grammatical' errors. Or perhaps you _intended_ to use the Spanish spelling of the word??

I don't think bad spelling should be a big deal, however I do support the use of enough puctuation to make a post legible.


----------



## Aslan (Jul 5, 2008)

trouser_snake6 said:


> I don't know why people have to tell people how to spell things. They can spell how they wan't and put comma's where they wan't. It's not like its a crime or anything.


 
...the reason letters and commas go in specific places is so that your sentence makes sense to other people besides yourself...this is often beneficial...

...I don't know why people must insist on mathematics being logical either, if 1+1 equals 19 that's my choice to make...


----------



## Hickson (Jul 5, 2008)

We also need to remember that there are some members of his site who don't have English as their first language.



trousersnake_6 said:


> They can spell how they wan't and put comma's where they wan't. It's not like its a crime or anything.



The last few jobs and promotions I've applied for all listed "_excellent written and oral communication skills_" as an essential criteria. And many people were not succesful in getting interviews based upon their written applications. Several of these were at Taronga Zoo. One applicant got an interview and, as he sat down, one of the interviewers started with the question 
"_How can you claim to have excellent written communication skills when you can't even spell 'communication' properly_?" 
At the end of the interview the applicant received his written application back with all his mistakes corrected in red pen.

If you want to get a decent job these days, you either need to know how to spell, or at least use a SpellCheck regularly.



Hix


----------



## ambah (Jul 5, 2008)

I can't believe how much attention this thread is getting :lol:


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 5, 2008)

Sorry guys, I have been a member here for a while now and have never come across anyone telling anyone how to spell or use punctuation. I must either be blind or just ignore the malicious content that sometimes appears on the site.

Man, I miss out on all the good things. 

I can understand the people who hate spelling and grammatical errors. I am one of those, but I also don't feel the need to comment on them. If I had the inclination to be a spelling and grammar Nazi, then I am sure I would use a PM to tactfully inform the person of the error that had been noticed.

I for one do get annoyed with posts that make it very hard to read, let alone understand especially when it is information they are after. At the end of the day, laziness can be blamed for most of the spelling errors. Also, a rush to hit the submit button also comes into play. But, isn't that why we have the edit button. Look at most of my posts and you will see that I have edited it because after a proof read I found an error.

People, let's just take the time to make sense and not act as though we are still in grade two. How hard is it to spell something right, use the right grammar and slot in the correct punctuation?

Anyway guys, that is my two cents worth. 

Cheers

FNQ_Snake


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 5, 2008)

ambah said:


> I can't believe how much attention this thread is getting :lol:



Long overdue I think Ambah.  

Just to let you know, you missed the full stop at the end of your sentence. Ha ha.

 

Just jokes mate. I sent you a PM about it.


----------



## Hickson (Jul 5, 2008)

FNQ_Snake said:


> Long overdue I think Ambah.
> 
> Just to let you know, you missed the full stop at the end of your sentence. Ha ha.
> 
> ...




You sent a PM about a missing fullstop?



Hix


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 5, 2008)

Hix said:


> You sent a PM about a missing fullstop?
> 
> 
> 
> Hix




Ah, it was said tongue in cheek. LOL. :shock:

Just making a point. :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 5, 2008)

cam73 said:


> I think you mean 'grammatical' errors. Or perhaps you _intended_ to use the Spanish spelling of the word??
> 
> I don't think bad spelling should be a big deal, however I do support the use of enough puctuation to make a post legible.



Yes  I got mixed up in Spanish :lol: :lol:  Hey, you blew the spelling of Punctuation! ...shame on you!! hehe


----------



## ambah (Jul 5, 2008)

FNQ_Snake said:


> Long overdue I think Ambah.
> 
> Just to let you know, you missed the full stop at the end of your sentence. Ha ha.
> 
> ...


 
lmao, you egghead! :lol:


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 5, 2008)

Ha ha, hey at least I don't have egg on my face. Ha ha haaaaa.. 

LOL


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 5, 2008)

Hmmmmm.
I always thought the ones who couldn't spell were the eggheads! 
At least thats the way things used to be


----------



## cam73 (Jul 5, 2008)

moosenoose said:


> Yes  I got mixed up in Spanish :lol: :lol:  Hey, you blew the spelling of Punctuation! ...shame on you!! hehe


 

LOL. That'll learn me for being a smart-****.:lol::lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 6, 2008)

dino the horse said:


> *I got this email sent to me ages ago...*
> 
> *fi yuo cna raed tihs, yuo hvae a sgtrane mnid too.*
> 
> ...



I can read that quite easily and relatively comfortably, almost as quickly as normal text, and a lot more easily than many of the 'regular' forum posts. The grammar and punctuation are good, the sentences are well constructed, the choice of wording is appropriate. The only issue is the spelling, but even then, the letters are all there correctly. I can understand that uesdnatnrd means understand, but I can't for the life of me understand what someone means when they say "Hy bris, cn u txt mi a lytl snk cs im hngy k?".

I think you'll find that "texted" isn't a proper word because "text" is not a verb. The word 'text' is a noun, so it doesn't really have a past tense version. What is the past tense of car, wood, dirt, snake, etc? Because of the colloquial use, text will no doubt become recognised as a verb in the near future.

I don't see many people abusing those who have made posts with poor vernacular. Does it happen a lot? Do I just miss it because I usually don't read the whole post, let alone the responses?


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm with you on that Sdaji. I hate text language. I think it is like the spin off languages in remote tribes of PNG. Only those tribes know what it means. By that I mean, as long as you are in the right social circle, you can understand it.

As for these forums I believe they should be written in whole words and structured English. Only known and accepted abbreviations should be used. Not the SMS version.


----------



## redbellybite (Jul 6, 2008)

lol you see WE ALL MAKE MISTAKES !!! even when we are trying to be a egghead we come off as a pin head lmao ..............and I have to agree about the text message typo, it is hard to understand if you dont know how to read it , as my young teenage kids type like that to their mates but when they text me they dont .BECAUSE THEY KNOW IT DRIVES ME CRAZY.......


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 6, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> lol you see WE ALL MAKE MISTAKES !!! even when we are trying to be a egghead we come off as a pin head lmao ..............and I have to agree about the text message typo, it is hard to understand if you dont know how to read it , as my young teenage kids type like that to their mates but when they text me they dont .BECAUSE THEY KNOW IT DRIVES ME CRAZY.......



Of course we all mistakes, there's no shame in that. No one is saying we all need to be perfect, just that we should do our best to communicate effectively, with courtesy and respect.


----------



## tooninoz (Jul 6, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> Do I just miss it because I usually don't read the whole post, let alone the responses?


No Sdaji, this thread was set up as a subtle dig against me because I chipped a member about making emotive comments on a highly charged issue (paedophilia) and was blasted by the Chit-Chat mafia for doing so.

That thread was deleted. 

I initially suggested that the utter lack of spelling/punctuation/context in that situation may have been contributing to the problem, (given excessive media coverage, and the legal outcome), but I was yelled down. 

"how dare you..." "you are so un Australian!!" etc etc etc. It was like a One Nation rally.

There's your background on it.


----------



## ambah (Jul 6, 2008)

omg, how do i get into the chit-chat mafia?


----------



## Snakeaddict (Jul 6, 2008)

ambah said:


> omg, how do i get into the chit-chat mafia?


 
You have to prove yourself to the family buy flaming threads*8)*


----------



## tooninoz (Jul 6, 2008)

Snakeaddict said:


> You have to prove yourself to the family buy flaming threads*8)*



How do you buy flaming threads?


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 6, 2008)

tooninoz said:


> How do you buy flaming threads?



Very carefully. LOL.

They are hot.


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 7, 2008)

Snakeaddict said:


> You have to prove yourself to the family buy flaming threads*8)*



Considering your on a one chance only basis, i would think you wouldn't want any association with such groups


----------



## Earthling (Jul 7, 2008)

tooninoz said:


> How do you buy flaming threads?


 
Its not so much a buy process....more of a passing on of the holy flame.............


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 7, 2008)

ambah said:


> omg, how do i get into the chit-chat mafia?



:lol:

This thread just got funny :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 7, 2008)

Quite frankly I won't read a whole paragraf of poor writting or something wifout proper pronuntiation because I find it 2 hard to think about weather their wos a stop in the paragraf that made a diffarance in wot was being said or if they meant something else so with that in mind I’d sooner not have to read it -so there. Sometimes I try and reed the writing but it gets too confusment and my head starts to hurt becuase I personly try to take a bit more time in writing something that doesn’t look like my 3yr has attempted to rite it and think its just plainly being considerate to others but if you don’t feel like that’s the case that’s ur kitten and you cant blame others who have to reed though an entire dribbling page of badly ritten non punuciated wording to find out what wos trying to be said Do you also no how hard it wos for me to rite this friggin paragraph cos now I reely doo have a maasive hedache!!! get Mozilla firefox, use fullstops and even though it might not be technically right, break up the righting for the love of MARY!!!


----------



## Glider (Jul 7, 2008)

Very funny moosenoose! 
But when you use your fullstops.....remember.....you don't need to.....use dozens of them.....just one......at a time....please!


----------



## jessb (Jul 7, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> I think you'll find that "texted" isn't a proper word because "text" is not a verb. The word 'text' is a noun, so it doesn't really have a past tense version. What is the past tense of car, wood, dirt, snake, etc? Because of the colloquial use, text will no doubt become recognised as a verb in the near future.


 
I'm pretty sure I qualify as a spelling and grammar Nazi, however even I accept that once something is in common usage for long enough, it becomes a valid, recognised word. 'Text' as a verb is in such common usage, that it is inevitable it will be recognised by dictionaries (which invariably lag a few years behind common usage) before too long. 

It appears that the Collins Essential English Dictionary has already recognised it! (Source, www.thefreedictionary.com)

*text* 
_Noun_
*1*. the main body of a printed or written work as distinct from items such as notes or illustrations 
*2*. any written material, such as words displayed on a visual display unit 
*3*. the written version of the words of a speech, broadcast or recording: _an advance text of the remarks the president will deliver tonight_ 
*4*. a short passage of the Bible used as a starting point for a sermon 
*5*. a book required as part of a course of study: _shelves full of sociology texts_ 
_Verb_
*1*. to send (a text message) by mobile phone 
*2*. to contact (a person) by means of a text message [Latin _texere_ to compose] 
Collins Essential English Dictionary 2nd Edition 2006 © HarperCollins Publishers 2004, 2006


----------



## Tatelina (Jul 7, 2008)

Instead of whinging about how people always correct your grammer, why not actually pay attention to what you type and make it easier for everyone to read and understand??


----------



## Dodie (Jul 7, 2008)

Because it's easier to not whine than to go study the english language and get it right 100% of the time.

We're only human, not perfect at everything we do, some excel in certain areas where others don't. You don't know everyones circumstances and why they can/can't read or write. 

If they TRY than that is just about good enough for me. However if I see a post with 10+ lines with no comma's, or periods than I'll just skip it. 

The nazi's who say stuff like "It's you're, not your" and it's "Labor not Labour" are way too anal.


----------



## redbellybite (Jul 7, 2008)

LMAO.........I cant believe it reached seven pages! ,,,,,,


----------



## Lozza (Jul 7, 2008)

Google Toolbar also has a spell check function.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 7, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> LMAO.........I cant believe it reached seven pages! ,,,,,,



Umm, either can I...


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 7, 2008)

jessb said:


> I'm pretty sure I qualify as a spelling and grammar Nazi, however even I accept that once something is in common usage for long enough, it becomes a valid, recognised word. 'Text' as a verb is in such common usage, that it is inevitable it will be recognised by dictionaries (which invariably lag a few years behind common usage) before too long.
> 
> It appears that the Collins Essential English Dictionary has already recognised it! (Source, www.thefreedictionary.com)
> 
> ...



Well, there you go! I knew it was inevitable, but it seems it has already happened! The person who was complaining has been vindicated!


----------

